# Where should waist belt sit?



## macupjunkie (Aug 17, 2008)

As the name suggests, it should hug the waist. I've seen it wear right below the chest, mid way (stomach area) But does it look bad if it sits kinda low on the waist. I bought a waist belt in small, but when I came home it's just a bit too big so it falls until it touches my hips. It's kind of low so I don't know if anyone wears their waist belts so low?


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 17, 2008)

I wear mine right below the chest, but it depends what the waist belt looks like I suppose?


----------



## macupjunkie (Aug 17, 2008)

it's a thick brown belt with an exaggerated belt buckle. Something like this except a darker shade of brown


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 17, 2008)

welll... I have a really small waist, so I have problems with this anyway, but it seems to me that nowadays, belts are made much larger as a result of growing obesity. You know? like they say it's small, but it's really a medium etc?

either that or they're made so tiny I can barely fit into them!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 17, 2008)

It depends on your personal style, really.

Honestly, I tend to poke holes in my belts so they can fit a smaller waist. lol.


----------



## macupjunkie (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It depends on your personal style, really.
Honestly, I tend to poke holes in my belts so they can fit a smaller waist. lol.

I've poked holes in my belts before, but they all end up tearing because I pull my belts tight (and depending onwhich pants I wear them with as they all fit higher and lower) and this is for regular belts so maybe it'll be fine with a waist belt but the reason I ddin't is because I don't want the end to stick out more than it does already.


----------



## mac-whore (Aug 18, 2008)

i don't like to wear mine right below the chest. i think it looks right on certain figures or with certain outfits but, i'm a little heavy chested so, i like to wear it on the smallest part of my stomach to accentuate my figure rather than my chest.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 18, 2008)

i wear a thinner one under my bust because i have quite small boobs and find it pops them out a bit. but if its a thicker one like, more than two inches, i think it looks best straight around the waist.

if its too big, if its an elasticated one, i sew it back on itself in two darts around the sides either under the arms or at the back. or if i'm wearing it under something (like a jacket) and i'm in a hurry, i just safety pin it.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It depends on your personal style, really.
Honestly, I tend to poke holes in my belts so they can fit a smaller waist. lol.

LOL i poke holes in my belts too!!


----------



## margaret28 (Feb 18, 2010)

i usually sit it below my waist. but i buy lowtop jeans


----------



## womens shoes (Sep 6, 2010)

it's a thick brown belt with an exaggerated belt buckle. Something like this except a darker shade of brown


----------

